# Indonesian: can you recognize this word?



## babaz

Hello,

What does that mean ? View attachment Indonesian.mp3

Thank you

PS : with the approval of the illustrious Rallino


----------



## theo1006

This sounds to me like: _Bahasa cidanka_ or _Bahasa cidamka__.
_The first word of course is easy, it means _language_.
And that would imply that _cidanka_ is a certain language.

However, when I try googling _cidanka_ it seems to be a word in Somali (either _cidanka_ or _ciidanka_) and there is also a Dutch packaging firm hat goes by the name of Cidanka.

It might help if you would give some context, where does the soundbite come from?

Theo


----------



## babaz

Hello,

Thank you for your answer.

The context could an hypocritical language.


----------



## mataripis

I heard the sound saying Bhasa chidam ka. The speaker is a chinese but the word sounds like bahasa Indones or melayu. As a Tagalog Speaker, Chidam ka  has the Tagalog translation  " hiram ka". it is because both "H" and "S" appear in same word with same meaning. S in Tagalog is Ch in Bahasa. The "D" letter become "R" and "R" become "L". "Bahasa Chidam Ka" is " Salitang Hiram Ka" in Tagalog and has the english equivalent  " You are borrowed word"/ or "Borrowed word".


----------



## 南島君

Hi babaz,

I would say there are three words in the recording, 
with the first being "bahasa"(language) and the third "bukan"(is not). 
i am not sure what is the word in the middle, it could be "cida"(/dzhi ta/) or "jida"(/dzi ta/), both being unfamiliar to me. *
Bakumpai* language in Kalimantan, Indonesia is using "jida" as Negative, just like "tidak" in indonesian, as it is said in wikipedia. 
Not sure if this information is useful.

ba-ha-sa | ci-da ~ ji-da | bu-kan
language |　　　　          ?　　　　　       |Negative

lc


----------



## lifeandjoy

Just found this thread. It sounds like he said "Bahasa tidak bukan". I'm not sure because that's not a complete sentence. I guess the one speaking in that recording is an English/American.


----------



## babaz

lifeandjoy said:


> Just found this thread. It sounds like he said "Bahasa tidak bukan". I'm not sure because that's not a complete sentence. I guess the one speaking in that recording is an English/American.


Hello,

What does that mean?


----------



## lifeandjoy

If they are loosely translated word by word, they would be:
Bahasa = language
tidak = no
bukan = not

But, when I try to listen to it again, the words might be in the end of an interrogative sentence. So, it could be mean "...........language. No, right?". But, it's just a guess. Is there the full version of the audio?


----------



## babaz

lifeandjoy said:


> If they are loosely translated word by word, they would be:
> Bahasa = language
> tidak = no
> bukan = not
> 
> But, when I try to listen to it again, the words might be in the end of an interrogative sentence. So, it could be mean "...........language. No, right?". But, it's just a guess. Is there the full version of the audio?


Thank you.
Yes, it's the full version.


----------



## asanga

If it's Indonesian "bahasa tidak bukan", it's definitely not the pronunciation of a native speaker. It sounds more like a language from mainland South-east Asia to me.


----------



## kemilau

this is not Indonesian language. It sounds like Malay or Brunei's language


----------



## swag123

It sounded like he said bahasa tidak bukan which means "this is not language


----------



## vincentdev

no, we don't say it like that. My bet is this is simlish


----------

